# [SOLVED] Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

i have downloaded rome total war, i have read the system specs and met the requirements. but when i get to the very first part in which i have too batlle the barbains ( intercept them), the loading screen gets halway there and then boom "Rome total war has stopped responding". any ideas?:4-dontkno


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

Where did you download the game?


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

fileplanet..or whatever its called...


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

anybody ? please help....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

Fileplanet only has the demo, not the full version. Is this the one you downloaded? - http://www.fileplanet.com/144640/140000/fileinfo/Rome:-Total-War-Demo

Have you tried running the game in 98/XP compatibility mode?


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*



koala said:


> Fileplanet only has the demo, not the full version. Is this the one you downloaded? - http://www.fileplanet.com/144640/140000/fileinfo/Rome:-Total-War-Demo
> 
> Have you tried running the game in 98/XP compatibility mode?


not itts not i forgot the source wher i downloaded it from ( defintely not the demo), i have tired putting in compablity for window98/xp and still no luck


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

The full version is not available to download online. Are you using a pirate copy?

Rome Total War - $16 new, $6 used- http://www.amazon.com/Rome-Total-War-Pc/dp/B0002MPT6Q


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*



koala said:


> The full version is not available to download online. Are you using a pirate copy?
> 
> Rome Total War - $16 new, $6 used- http://www.amazon.com/Rome-Total-War-Pc/dp/B0002MPT6Q


 no not at all.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

If you've downloaded the full version which is not available to legally download, and you're not using the demo version which is the only version available online, then I don't know what you've got.

Is it a CD or a file that you've downloaded from a site?

Sorry for all the questions, we just need to know what you've got before trying to fix the problem.


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*



koala said:


> If you've downloaded the full version which is not available to legally download, and you're not using the demo version which is the only version available online, then I don't know what you've got.
> 
> Is it a CD or a file that you've downloaded from a site?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, we just need to know what you've got before trying to fix the problem.


cd's


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

OK, I understand now. 'Download' means to get a file from a website. You mean 'install' which is a completely different thing. :smile:

According to this post from another forum, the problem could be caused by the old video codecs from the game CD being overwritten by newer codecs. See here for more details: http://forums.techguy.org/games/343684-rome-total-war-crashes-desktop.html

Also, if you've installed any patches or updates, uninstall and reinstall the game, and make sure your graphics, sound and chipset drivers are all up to date.

If you haven't installed any patches yet, go here: http://forums.techguy.org/games/343684-rome-total-war-crashes-desktop.html

Download and install patch 1.3, then reboot and download and install patch 1.5


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Rome total war crash at first battle of the loading screen*

Thanks dude probelm solved youre the Bomb! ^.^:grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you tell us what you did to solve it so that others with the same problem can see what to do? Thanks.


----------



## tie3 (Oct 8, 2010)

i did exctlay what you said. my version of Rome Total war was 1.0, and yadadada ( the probelmi had was the crashing)..) and you said to update it. i updated from the beginning, 1.1 to 1.5 which is the latest vesrion. afterwards played and it didnt crashed and hasant crashed since then and im still playing it.

so basically just patch it from 1.0 to 1.5., then your'e all done. ^.^


----------

